# Which receiver would you recommend?



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure whether to get the bottom line Pioneer Elite or near top regular Pioneer. It doesn't really say what makes them "Elite" other then the word Elite. Have any idea? I own a old Marantz sr7200 110 watts per channel. The biggest two front speakers are PSB Century 500i's which has a 8" plus tweeter. Eventually I plan on getting the upgraded two 8" version. Maybe my 110 was overkill and 80 watts is all I need in the Elite. I have no idea.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/PO...+Receivers/Elite+A+V+Receivers/ci.VSX-30.Kuro

http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/PO...ivers/Pioneer+A+V+Receivers/ci.VSX-920-K.Kuro


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I believe with the Elite you do get an additional year of Manufacturers Warranty. Most Elite AVR's use Bang & Olefsen derived ICE Amplification which is far more efficient and uses a good bit less energy. I am a big fan of those models.

I really like Pioneers direction lately and am a big fan of Marvell Video Processing. That being said, I prefer Audyssey over Pioneer proprietary MCACC Room EQ, but some might feel otherwise.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Not going to buy Pioneer now. I read some not so great reviews. Probably going for Yamaha.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

I am returning my Pioneer BDP 330 as soon as possible. I am next considering a Panasonic, Sony or possibly Marantz. Good luck


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

bogiedr said:


> I am returning my Pioneer BDP 330 as soon as possible. I am next considering a Panasonic, Sony or possibly Marantz. Good luck


Can't go wrong with Marantz. I bought 6.1 new in 2001 and its been awesome but I need HDMI so I'm selling it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I think Onkyo still makes the best receivers for the money. Ive had mine now for 3 years and its still fantastic.


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Personally I think Onkyo still makes the best receivers for the money. Ive had mine now for 3 years and its still fantastic.


I heard they get hot though. Owners complained and requested a fan.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I really think thats allot of over exaggeration, mine gets warm but really no hotter than my older yamaha receiver in my two channel system. Most receivers will get hot if driven hard.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Especially with the newer and current Models, they run noticeably cooler. And sadly do not output nearly as much power. I truly think Onkyo Designed the AVR's to run cooler at the expense of power. Moreover, even though my TX-SR875 ran hot, not once did it shut down in 3 years including 1 year it was in a space so tight that I had to remove the Feet for it to fit in the Rack. 

All I know is that even the Flagship 5008 does not output as much power into 7 Channels as did the 1000 Dollar TX-SR805 while Retailing for almost 3 times as much. And my 3007 runs noticeably cooler. For me it matters not as I use outboard amplifiers for all Channels, but I am disappointed for the vast majority who do use the internal amps.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wachu (Mar 2, 2011)

pioneer ftw


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

wachu said:


> pioneer ftw


what does ftw mean?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

For the win....
While I am quite fond of Pioneer, I just wish they used Audyssey as opposed to their proprietary MCACC Room EQ as MCACC does not work below 60hz whereas Audyssey is Full Range placing a priority on the Subwoofer in terms of Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I have Anthem MRX700 with ARC and Pioneer Elite SC09 MCACC ARC is way better.


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Well ended up getting a Onkyo Tx-sr608


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 608 is an amazing value. Never before has THX Technology and Certification been available at such a low price. I just wish it had Preamp Outputs and Audyssey MultEQ, but considering the price it is completely understandable.

I hope the 608 brings you years of sonic bliss. Any questions you might have, feel free to ask away. To start change the LPF of LFE from 80hz to 120hz. Why Onkyo sets this at 80hz is an issue that has baffled almost everyone. This adjustment is in the Speaker Setup Menu.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 608 is an amazing value. Never before has THX Technology and Certification been available at such a low price. I just wish it had Preamp Outputs and Audyssey MultEQ, but considering the price it is completely understandable.
> 
> I hope the 608 brings you years of sonic bliss. Any questions you might have, feel free to ask away. To start change the LPF of LFE from 80hz to 120hz. Why Onkyo sets this at 80hz is an issue that has baffled almost everyone. This adjustment is in the Speaker Setup Menu.
> ...


I thought the video I watched said the 80hz is set for THX. I'll fiddle around with it. I'm looking forward to HD audio. playstation 3 only puts out 48 khz on optical. Ugh ..big drop when I had 96 khz.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

LPF of LFE is not the Speaker Crossover. It is a different thing entirely. On the LFE track of a DD/DTS/True HD/DTS-HD track, the LFE can start as high as 120 hz. When set to Default, there is the possibility of a 40hz hole in the LFE Track. You should see the setting on the Right Side on the Speaker Setup Menu. Again, not the Speaker Crossover where the Subwoofer takes over.


----------



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I had TX-SR607 a year ago and its a previous model of TX-SR608. Can anyone tell me the different between them? may i know hows the TX-SR607 performance? reliablelity? and so on...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 608 adds THX Select2 Certification and HDMI 1.4. For the THX Certification, the Amplifiers have been changed and upgraded to the Triple Inverted Darlington Design that is seen in Onkyo's more expensive AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> LPF of LFE is not the Speaker Crossover. It is a different thing entirely. On the LFE track of a DD/DTS/True HD/DTS-HD track, the LFE can start as high as 120 hz. When set to Default, there is the possibility of a 40hz hole in the LFE Track. You should see the setting on the Right Side on the Speaker Setup Menu. Again, not the Speaker Crossover where the Subwoofer takes over.


Does the 3007 allow you to adjust the LPF of the LFE? I've not noticed that option but will check out tonight.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Yes. It is in the Speaker Setup Menu. It was one of the first things I did when setting it up. It is on the right side of the Screen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

